# back to work...



## iMan323 (Jan 21, 2006)

ok, the holidays are over.  i'm too fat.  gotta get back in shape.

goals;
-lift weights 3 times a week
-play soccer 2 times a week
-eliminate beer & excessive carbs from diet
-stick with mostly organic foods


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 23, 2006)

I haven't done anything yet.


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 27, 2006)

*..*

I was golden tuesday through friday.  worked out and played soccer.  now its time to smoke weed and drink beer.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've been working out fucking hardcore mon-friday...already seeing results...yay me...time to go get fucked up!!!


----------

